# ? Are There Any Really Good White Racers



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I am starting a racing loft with my girlfreind. I would like to keep and race only quality racing stock. I have talked to her about white grizzles, but she would like to have some pure white birds. Are there any pure white racing pigeons that can fly with the best of them? If so were can we get them. 

Mark


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> I am starting a racing loft with my girlfreind. I would like to keep and race only quality racing stock. I have talked to her about white grizzles, but she would like to have some pure white birds. Are there any pure white racing pigeons that can fly with the best of them? If so were can we get them.
> 
> Mark



The answer to your first question (Are there any pure white racing pigeons that can fly with the best of them? ) is yes. 
Second question....... (If so were can we get them. ), I don't know.... 
Seriously, pigeon fanciers will really get in to a discussion about white birds.....they can't fly or race, they are hawkbait, etc.............ALL homers, regardless of color are NOT good racers and hawkbait is the bird the bird that stands out, whether it's a Blue Bar in the middle of a flock of white birds, or a white bird in the middle of a flock of Blue Bars..........
We've got a guy in our club, or rather USED to be in our club, that got a few of the Bandits from Chic and Judy Brook at HappyCo's loft a couple of years ago. He kept his Bandits in a totally separate loft and in either 2004 or 2005, (don't remember which) he put 8 of them in our 500 mile race. He had 5 day birds.  So, if bred right and trained right and out of good blood lines, they WILL and CAN fly with the best of them. 
Of course most of these birds were grizzled, but still..............
I've got one white bird on my OB team. I bought her at an auction in 2006 simply because she is white, cause I LIKE white birds. She's never won a race, but has ALWAYS been a day bird, in YB's in 2006 and OB's in 2007. She even won us a bit of money in the auction race in 2006. I don't know a thing about her, except that she's WHITE and does pretty darn good.


----------



## polly (Jun 7, 2005)

Found this at eggbid. See the link below

http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1195927848

www.terrybrooksloft.com , look under the 2005 or 2004 results page.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi ACEINTHEHOLE, Yes there are good white racers the bandits that Lovebirds pointed out are very good also ROGER MORTVEDT'S WHITES are a good family in fact I would get some Bandits and same Mortvedt's and cross them for hybred vigor.Roger has been racing his whites for 30 or more years.You can reach Roger at 1-909-887-4468,one other thing I would point out DO NOT BUY WHITES FROM SOMEONE THAT IS IN THE WHITE RELEASE BUISNESS while these are homing pigeons they in fact are NOT RACERS. Go to Mortvedt or Hapyco they have whites that race. .GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got an Indigo check splash homer named Mary. She's completely white except one spot on her back. We were surprised that the hawks have caught/attacked/chased just about everyone but her since she's white and stands out...She is very fast though! When you toss her in the air or let the carrier door down...she automatically goes into high gear and leads the flock home 
I always thought white racers weren't as great of an idea, but I know there are some good ones. I think after you try the whites you should get some colors also. That way you could try different things and see which you think work out better. There are some beautiful colors out there other than white. Personally I think the blues are my favorite for homers, but then again I don't think there's a color out there I don't like  You could keep them somewhere seperate or simply don't let them mate with whites if you don't want to. Just a suggestion


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

*Whites*

I got my white birds from someone who advertized them as "White Homing Pigeons" .They were not sold to me as "White Racing Pigeons".So I knew what I was getting.That was OK with me because I was not going to race them anyway.They do home but 35 miles is about there limit,also it seems to take them longer to get home.I also have had guite a few losses.I am thinking about racing again but I would never race any of the whites I have they just are not made for racing.They have there own purpose and they do that well.They look great taking off and they will come home! Jeff


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

dont forget about Dennis Kuhn who has been breeding and racing white pigeons for a long time now and always has some for sale , so check out his site , there is plenty to look thru that are available if you wants to buy some good ones  http://www.whiteracers.20m.com/


----------



## doveman (Nov 9, 2007)

*White Mortvedt Racers*

Hi, Just thought to mention I have the white Mortvedt racers as well. I have ad many other white homers and they do not compete. I do not race but had kept this strain for many years for my own personal satisfaction. You can see my birds at www.pigeonpeddler.com ~ Don A.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

doveman said:


> Hi, Just thought to mention I have the white Mortvedt racers as well. I have ad many other white homers and they do not compete. I do not race but had kept this strain for many years for my own personal satisfaction. You can see my birds at www.pigeonpeddler.com ~ Don A.


 Hi DON, Did you buy your Mortvedt whites from Mortvedt,or did you get them from someone that said they were Mortvedt! Believe me there is a difference if you want Mortvedt then you buy from him and not some that uses the name for their own pocket. GEORGE


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

LokotaLoft said:


> dont forget about Dennis Kuhn who has been breeding and racing white pigeons for a long time now and always has some for sale , so check out his site , there is plenty to look thru that are available if you wants to buy some good ones  http://www.whiteracers.20m.com/


He just so happens to be on pigeonradio tonight. I listened and it's pretty interesting. I personally only own one white hen that I use as a pumper, don't know if she'd breed any good or not. Maybe I'll let her raise a round of her own this year.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I currently have some white delbars that have been flown to 250 miles, and I am also going to breed up some white 'trentons' that were supposedly flown out to 300 miles. I'll see how their young do to decide if I am going to even continue breeding them. There larger than the delbars and seem much stronger on the wing though.

Most of the best white racers are usually grizzles with just a few black feathers, but there are some pure white birds that have done great. Just remember Mortvedt had to start somewhere and getting quality birds is a start or you can breed for your own quality but that can take quite a while.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*Thank all of you for your feedback*

I have learned a lot and talked to some great people, including Rodger Mortvedt. I will be getting six birds from him in the spring. The other good fying whites and/or white grizzles I have found are some of the Bandets and some of the White Delbars. 
One of the things I found out from Rodger Mortvedt is that the white color is a dominant color in pigeons and as you breed a family of birds with white on them, with each generation you will get more white. Eventualy you will end up getting pure white birds. Thank you all, and keep flying. Mark


----------



## doveman (Nov 9, 2007)

*Mortvedt Racers*

Hi George, I had bought these birds with pedigrees from a guy name Bill Mohr of Wisconsin. I had these birds for over 10 years and they top all the other white birds I had previously owned. Not bragging just true facts from performances. Not to say these are the best whites, but my personal opinion are the ones I kept. I had other whites as well that I got rid. Again my personal opinion from owning these birds. I started my foundation stock with these birds. White Sire SPL. 87-Au-MCL.08862 Flew 100-385 as YB then stocked. White Dam 87-AU-SCF-879 with others as well... I had purchased four pairs at $60.00 each. back then. Now I have over 200 whites. I sell alot of them cheap to reduce my stock. I sell in Spring and Summer only.


----------



## doveman (Nov 9, 2007)

*Delbars*

Also wanted to add that the Delbar white racers are very good as well. I known fellow racers who did very well at one time in races with these birds. Many pure whites are not desired to for races. No I don't own any. Just thought to add.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Alot of people just race birds. They prefure blue. BUT any color White as one will race. Race people go with the winners. Get some decent whites train them get them flying good and placing on the race charts, and people will want them.. Sure whites in a crowd of other colors stand out. bUt the hawk has to catch them which is harder if they are flying. And you can out cross any color and bring better quality and reset the color as you do. .


----------



## WFLlofts (Jan 2, 2007)

Talk to anderson again his son has some of the best whites around his son isnt as helpful as mike is but will still work with you.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

george simon said:


> Hi ACEINTHEHOLE, Yes there are good white racers the bandits that Lovebirds pointed out are very good also ROGER MORTVEDT'S WHITES are a good family in fact I would get some Bandits and same Mortvedt's and cross them for hybred vigor.Roger has been racing his whites for 30 or more years.You can reach Roger at 1-909-887-4468,one other thing I would point out DO NOT BUY WHITES FROM SOMEONE THAT IS IN THE WHITE RELEASE BUISNESS while these are homing pigeons they in fact are NOT RACERS. Go to Mortvedt or Hapyco they have whites that race. .GEORGE




I beg to differ .... WE have a 'white release business', and we race .. and yes, we race our whites, as well as the grizzles, splashes, etc. that we have in our lofts. We do releases from up to 85 miles, so we have to have well bred, strong birds for it. We do that by obtaining good stock birds, and breeding down from them to get whites.

Our stock birds include birds from Mortvedt, Hapyco and OakHaven (Peeman).

No, not all whites are racers ... but I know plenty of "release business" folks that race their whites, and do well at it.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ace in the hole said:


> ...... Are there any pure white racing pigeons that can fly with the best of them? If so were can we get them.
> 
> Mark


Hello Mark,

I follow a number of auctions in Europe, and I also note the various National Ace Champions which are listed in various forums. I can't say that I ever remember seeing any pure white racer which has won any major National race, in any country anywhere. If someone has ever seen one, and can post it here, that would be the first one I ever would have seen. 

So if there is some pure white racers, which are able to compete with the best of the Ace's...then they must be the best kept secret in the world, since they certainly are not on top of the world's greatest race sheets that I have ever seen, but perhaps someone will come along which can educate me.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

http://www.cbspigeon.com/images/Product/medium/2045.jpg

this site seems to have some excellent white's from winners

http://www.cbspigeon.com/c-17-Whites.aspx


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't think the sire will ever be sold but kept for stock, i think 2nd of 12,000 plus birds says alot about the bird and the possibility of the stock! also 5th fastest of some 73,000 birds WOW!
Just because this bird didn't make a cover for a magazine it still shows impressive results, we focus too much on "first place" when in fact first place can be a matter of only seconds!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Listen to this person's views on the color of pigeons! especially the white birds! 

personally i don't think color matters at all! 
http://www.expertvillage.com/videos/homing-pigeons-color-variations.htm


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

I have whites in strains of trenton ,morvet and stikelbauk(spelling ?) and well to me they dont need to win races cuz here is where they pass the tests for me...I have 3 different types of hawks hitting them almost daily and so far this year I have only had one taken down while out flying and he lived to tell the tale ... to me that speaks volumes as how tuff they are and for what they can achieve ifput to the test


----------



## doveman (Nov 9, 2007)

*Hawks*

Hawks are good ambushers with speed. They cannot manouver like pigeons. 

www.pigeonpeddler.com


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Bump----YES there are good white racer's out there!


----------

